# Anyone use a carver's vice



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Just curious if anyone uses a carving vice and what type it is
I am looking to purchase one and looking for opinions 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

depends on what kind of carving you are going to do.
also - what will be the common sizes of material ?


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

John is correct - One size does not fit all… And, a vise/tilt table for relief carving is not good for carving in the round.

I do carving in the round, mostly from 4 inch tall to 10 inch tall. When I have occasion to carve a larger one, I use my ELI vise. https://www.facebook.com/eliwoodcarvingvises

I have mine mounted on a piece of 2×6. When I want to use it, I clamp the 2×6 to my workbench with a couple of F clamps. The Eli vise holds the carving secure even at full extension. If I need it portable, I take the vise and a spare piece of 2×6 (to put under a table) and my F clamps. I use drywall screws to secure the carving to the baseplate.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

The Eli vise is a good value for the money! Most of my carvings are hand-held now days but I have a version of the ""Poor Man's Vise"":http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36934 that I have used occasionally with bigger pieces.


----------

